# Euro Mount Time Table



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Years ago i did a Euro mount myself. Boiled it for ever, cleaned it up, etc etc..

this time i don't have access to an outdoor burner to boil everything off, and i am pretty sure my neighboor HOA wouldn't be too pleased about the smell lol..

So this time i decided to go 'old school'.. I dug a hole, put the head in, covered it with dirt, put a bucket over the antlers, and put a rock on the bucket. It's been in the ground for around 2 weeks now. I haven't checked it just because it's just starting to warm up outside, so bugs are just going to start 'bugging around'.

my question is how long should i expect to keep this head in the ground for until there is only minor cleaning to do?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

There's some pretty good youtube's on everything skull related. I'd just go into the backyard and boil it. It's not like if puts off that much stench anyone is going to give you any trouble. 

At least not before you are done anyways!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My HOA didn't bother me about boiling. It isn't that stinky unless you're right next to it. Heck you could use a grill side burner.

I tried burying one time. Didn't turn out as well but still okay.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Beware of digging dogs. 

A friend buried in the fall (after a kill) and would check it in spring. If not broke down enough it went back in another month ,then checked again.
Soil and what's in it varies...

If you skinned it out and got the brain out , it'll go faster. 
Otherwise just check it monthly.


----------

